# Members of Wreck Sites



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

I'm hoping to find out where the MIRANDA H875, as HMS MIRANDA III, was wrecked on 14th January 1918.

Most sources give her resting place as Pelwick Bay, or Pelwich Bay, but neither of these can be found. There is an other possibility: Perwick Bay (IoM), which does exist.

I would be very grateful if any members who subscribe to the internet wreck sites could establish where the MIRANDA III was wrecked, or at least whether other ships foundered at Pelwick / Pelwich / or Perwick Bay. 

BarryJ


----------



## Superb62 (Jan 2, 2016)

I know this post was a long time ago, but I was looking for Miranda shipwreck in Perwick Bay and found the location! It is located off the Isle of Man. Actually, there is a road called Perwick Bay and, obviously, this road was not there 100 plus years ago; however, the bay area may have been known as Perwick Bay at the time and that is probably where the Miranda sank. Something to consider.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

*Miranda H875*

Thanks, Superb62.

It turned out that MIRANDA wasn't one of Milford trawlers, but thanks for taking on the job of the research!

Best wishes,
BarryJ


----------

